# Am I lucky or what?



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I consider myself a passable General but I have really struggled to beat High elves with my OK army but I'm now on a 2 game winning streak that has nothing to do with tactical ability and just complete lucky dice rolls ,But a wins a win and against the stupid ASF pointy ears I'll take what I can get.
In my first win my hunter shot his sun dragon and manages a double set of wounds thanks to the harpoon the Dragon decided to charge the hunter who stands and shoots taking another 2 wounds off the dragon and the unit of 10 trappers shoot as well wounding the lord twice leaving them both on 1 wound.
Normally the dragon and lord would then take revenge and rampage through my whole army as the dice gods evened things out but the dragon fluffed its attacks and the lord didn't do much better which meant the hunter got to strike back finishing the dragon off and letting the elf lord run screaming like a girl towards the nearest table edge.
Added to this game turning moment was the amount of 10's and 8's I rolled for my belchers the look on his face when his swordmasters were reduced too 1 elf in a turn of shooting was great and when I did the same with my next unit of leadbelchers it was even better.
I don't think I misfired at all in that game and my butchers even got spells off without a hitch.
The second game was even better as I actually won a few key combats but the moment of the game was my unit of 24 gnoblars in 2 ranks standing and shooting and clearing a unit of Dragon princes then doing the same to some silverhelms.
No doubt normal service will be resumed soon but for the moment I'm basking in the glory of my often battered OK.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

That is dam lucky. you might want to start sacrificing more hamsters now to keep the dice god in your favor!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

personaly i use guinea pigs-but it dosent seem to be working much.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

have you tried lotr models? i have heard of people getting good results with that.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> I don't think I misfired at all in that game...


:shok: That statement alone considering I know you like Leadbelchers is enough to say, yes, yes you are lucky indeed my friend! Congrats on the wins, long may your Ogres batter the pesky pointy-earred ones!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Gharof von Carstein said:


> have you tried lotr models? i have heard of people getting good results with that.


I wouldn't want to insult the Dice gods with that crap.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

40k space marines all the way than!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to get a ritual altar on the end of my gameing board and the ritual tenon saw for decapitations.
Squeek I only used 12 leadbelchers for those games normally its as many as I can fit in, that said all 12 fired at least twice some 3 times plus one unit stood and shot so I reckon 30 shots on the artillery dice and apart from 1- 2 the lowest was a 6. Makes up for the 3 misfires in 1 turn against O&G the other week.
I'll have to get some marines painted in ultra colours for full sacrificial effect.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

nah, just think i will get life time insurance with my little brother.


----------

